# New (Excellent) Christmas Carols



## Musicpro

Here are brand new Christmas Carols, composed and released by Progress Akpabio. The work has 11 new excellent Carols for rendition during Christmas season. The score of the carols is here attached in pdf format. You can download the audio/ video recordings of the carols from:
https://imslp.org/wiki/Christ's_Birth_Carols_(Akpabio,_Progress_Gabriel)

The Score
View attachment CHRIST'S BIRTH CAROLS By Progress G Akpabio.pdf


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Rogerx

It never stops, thank goodness, best time of the year for releases .


----------



## Guest

Jonas Kaufmann has just recorded some Christmas Carols: here's just one of these, recorded in Austria. (At times he comes close to singing flat!!)


----------

